# Frage zum Umgang mit Bogen&Armbrust in Gothic II



## LordKugelfisch (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe Gothic II schon zwei mal ohne und zwei mal mit DNdR durchgespielt, aber eine Sache weiß ich bis heute nicht und zwar, wie die Skills von Bogen und Armbrust zusammenhängen. Es heißt doch immer man soll, auch wenn man nur eine Armbrust haben will, trotzdem auch Bogenschießen trainieren soll weil davon der Umgang mit der Armbrust (und umgekehrt) auch besser wird aber weniger kostet oder so.    Bitte um Aufklärung!   
Habs leider noch NIE als Magier durch gespielt, sondern 3 mal als Söldner und 1 mal als Paladin (als Magier ein Mal bis zum dritten Kreis der Magie), deswegen wüsste auch ich gern mal wie das bei DNdR mit der Magie Beliars und Adanos funktioniert. Beim normalen Gothic II kann man ja nur die Magie der Feuermagier (Anhänger Innos) nutzen.



Spoiler



Die Klaue Beliars wird doch als Magier zu einer Rune gell?



Mfg LordKugelfisch


----------



## Pheonixx (30. Oktober 2004)

Das mit dem zusammenhängenden Training hat meines wissens nur im Originalspiel ohne die Erweiterung DNdR funktioniert. Da war es wie bei den Nahkampfwaffen. In der Erweiterung sagen zwar alle Trainer noch das es zusammenhängt aber aufgrund des neuen Skillsystems wurde die Methode abgeschafft ( Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre).


Spoiler



Ja, die Klaue wird zu einer rune die du mit jedem weiteren Kreis der Magie an einem Beliarschrein upgraden kannst.


----------



## LordKugelfisch (30. Oktober 2004)

Pheonixx am 30.10.2004 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem zusammenhängenden Training hat meines wissens nur im Originalspiel ohne die Erweiterung DNdR funktioniert. Da war es wie bei den Nahkampfwaffen. In der Erweiterung sagen zwar alle Trainer noch das es zusammenhängt aber aufgrund des neuen Skillsystems wurde die Methode abgeschafft ( Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bei deiner Erklärung fällt mir ein Fehler in meiner Frage auf und zwar habe ich ebenfalls nie verstanden warum Ein- und Zweihand Schwertkampf zusammenhängen  Habe immer nur entweder Das eine oder das andere Trainiert das ganze Spiel über genau wie bei Armbrust und Bogen. Weiß jemand ob das bei DNdR wirklich nun das beste ist oder ob ich zusätzlich auch noch das andere trainieren soll?
Für bessere Armbrüste brauche ich ja Stärke und für bessere Zielsicherheit mit der Armbrust muss ich den Umgang damit trainieren, aber warum soll man auch für die Armbrust Geschicklichkeit trainieren?   Heißt das ich brauche umgekehrt auch wieder Stärke für den Bogen? :-o 
Mir fällt gerade mal auf dass meine Gothic Kenntnisse ganz schön eingerostet sind


----------



## Dexter-Dextrose (30. Oktober 2004)

Ím normalen Spiel, ohne Erweiterung, wird beides trainiert, wenn man mit einer Waffe eine Stufe weiter ist (Kämpfer/Schütze oder Meister), dann braucht man zum Verbessern um 5 Punkte 10Lernpunkte, und davon gehen 5 an die andere Waffengattung.
Beispiel: 
Zweihänder 30
Einhänder 15
Zweihänder um 5 Punkte verbessert und 10 Lernpunkte gezahlt.
Zweihänder 35
Einhänder 20
Genauso gehts mit Fernkampfwaffen!


----------



## LordKugelfisch (31. Oktober 2004)

Dexter-Dextrose am 30.10.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ím normalen Spiel, ohne Erweiterung, wird beides trainiert, wenn man mit einer Waffe eine Stufe weiter ist (Kämpfer/Schütze oder Meister), dann braucht man zum Verbessern um 5 Punkte 10Lernpunkte, und davon gehen 5 an die andere Waffengattung.
> Beispiel:
> Zweihänder 30
> Einhänder 15
> ...



Aaachsooo funktioniert das und bei Meister dann 5 Punkte für das was man eigentlich haben wollte und 10 für das andere? Und mit AddOn gilt das nicht mehr?


----------



## Pheonixx (31. Oktober 2004)

Nö funktioniert nicht mehr. Bei dem Schwertmeister im Minental ist mir allerdings aufgefallen das da immer noch steht  "verbessere Ein- und Zweihänder", obwohl man nur das eine verbessert.
Zu der Frage mit der Armbrust:
Um eine bessere Armbrust tragen zu können musst du Stärke trainieren, um aber mehr Schaden zu machen musst du Geschick weiter skillen. Das ist umgekehrt beim Bogen nicht so (warum sollte man auch mehr Schaden machen wenn man stärker ist, das gibt ja nur die Fähigkeit mehr tragen zu können und so ein Bogen wiegt halt nix im Gegensatz zu ner Armbrust).


----------



## LordKugelfisch (31. Oktober 2004)

Pheonixx am 31.10.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö funktioniert nicht mehr. Bei dem Schwertmeister im Minental ist mir allerdings aufgefallen das da immer noch steht  "verbessere Ein- und Zweihänder", obwohl man nur das eine verbessert.
> Zu der Frage mit der Armbrust:
> Um eine bessere Armbrust tragen zu können musst du Stärke trainieren, um aber mehr Schaden zu machen musst du Geschick weiter skillen. Das ist umgekehrt beim Bogen nicht so (warum sollte man auch mehr Schaden machen wenn man stärker ist, das gibt ja nur die Fähigkeit mehr tragen zu können und so ein Bogen wiegt halt nix im Gegensatz zu ner Armbrust).



Der Milizsoldat in der Kaserne in Korinis (Wulfgar glaube ich) erklärt einem das mit Ein- und Zweihandschwert Training auch, seine Erklärung ist aber ein wenig unklar.
Das würde dann ja heißen dass ein Bogen eigentlich viel besser ist als eine Armbrust weil man nur eine Sache trainieren muss und dazu als Nahkampfwaffe nen Degen, der Geschicklichkeit braucht


----------



## Homerclon (1. November 2004)

LordKugelfisch am 31.10.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Pheonixx am 31.10.2004 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Armbrust ist ja auch nur als Zweitwaffe gedacht, damit diese aber die Gegner nicht nur Kitzelt haben die einen höheren Standartschaden als die Bögen.
Der Degen braucht aber auch Stärke um einen Schadensbonus zu bekommen, so gesehen müsste man da auch beides Trainieren. 
Als Bogenschütze ist der Degen nur die Zweitwaffe.


----------

